# [Consulta]Programa para pintar encima de un video (abierto)

## kabutor

Algun programa para pintar encima de un video? Como cuando en la tele explican una jugada de futbol y van pintando circulos y flechas?

Algo asi existe via software?

----------

## mad93

No sé si con el cinepaint se podria hacer eso...

Edito:

It's been used on many feature films, including The Last Samurai where it was used to add flying arrows.

Pero tambien dice que es frame por frame ^^u

----------

## ekz

Se podría usar Beryl   :Smile:  recuerdo que tenía una opción para dibujar lineas con el mouse.

Acabo de ver que el plugin en Compiz Fusion se llama Annotate.

SAludos

----------

## zx80

Yo solo conozco el sistema de pintura frame a frame, creo q no se puede pintar directamente, de momento, a no ser q hagas un montaje en 3d con una superficie plana y como textura el video y pintar encima a la vez q en la linea de tiempo va corriendo el video, pero es muy complejo y tal vez no se adapte a lo q buscas.

----------

## kabutor

lo que busco es como lo que hacen en la tele, te ponen un circulo en un jugador de futbol con una flecha y te pinta encima del video

Algo asi.. pero no se muy bien como hacerlo.. seguire mirando  :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Sigue estos sencillos pasos:

1 - Compra un  TFT

2 - No le quites el plástico protector trasparente que trae.

3 - Compra un par de rotuladores Villeda, esos que se borra con trapito, o con la mano pa los menos limpios.

4 - Lanza el vídeo y ve escribiendo con el rotu en el plástico protector, verás que chulo.

5 - Si te equivocas usa el trapito, ¡NO LOS DEDOS!.

Perdón por la bromita   :Twisted Evil: 

Ahora en serio, no se si cinelerra podrá servir.

----------

